

iPad, Therefore I Am - ugh
http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2010/09/12/1655

======
thirsteh
He can't possibly type very fast on a regular keyboard...

I don't really understand the focus argument--seems more like a lack of self-
discipline than an iPad "feature".

~~~
ugh
Something that remedies your lack of self discipline is a perfectly fine
feature, isn’t it?

